# What ban 2 expect? Dangerous Driving @ 116MPH avge



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A freind of mine went past an unmarked Vascar equipped Omega the other night at about 125 on the ring road in his Civic Type R. The bacon pulled out and proceeded to follow for half a mile, calculating an average speed of about 116mph. At the end of the half mile a car pulled out on my freind and he had to brake suddenly. He is now being done for 'dangerous driving' at over 100MPH.

He isn't ranting or making excuses either, before anybody starts flaming. He is accepting his punishment, but is curious about what he is to expect when the copper said it would be a minimum of 12 months and a retest.

Anybody been 'done' for this before? What kinda ban can he expect?

Cheers


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

"A friend" are you sure


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> "A friend" are you sure Â  Â


Yes. A freind of mine called Chris who owns the Black Civic Type R which i have posted pictures about in the past.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

IMO. A minimum 3 month ban and probably 6 months with a compulsory re-test at the end. Fine will depend on earnings.

Tell him to get a solicitor he will need one as a custodial sentance could be considered - a lot depends on his driving record.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Tell him to start going out with a girl who is 8 months pregnant. He could also try joining the Free Masons. ;D


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

a work colleague and friend of mine was stopped for speeding at 110mph on a dual carriageway together with another car with four 'lowlifes' in it while the policeman approached my mate the other car drove off suprise suprise the car was stolen so my mate took the full force of the law and was charged with ..speeding,racing on a public highway and driving without due care and attention and any thing else they could have thrown at him, the punishment was Â£500 fine, twelve month ban and a re-test ...the 'lowlifes' got away never to be seen again? and this was six years ago when speeding wasnt the anti-social crime as it is today


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

This chap got away without a ban :-X

http://www.seatenthusiasts.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8903&highlight=plod


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Tell him to start going out with a girl who is 8 months pregnant. He could also try joining the Free Masons. ;D


lol. ;D

As for your KMPs pal, he is in deep doo doo's.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Who knows what to expect - the whole thing is so inconsistent.

My mate went past an unmarked traffic police car at 130MPH on a dual carraigeway a couple of months back in his new Merc 500SL.

The copper stopped him, told him he shouldn't be doing it and asked him if he:

a) wanted to go to court or
b) would rather look at some nasty road traffic accidenr photo's (a new scheme) to try and put him off speeding.

Guess which one he picked? He couldn't believe it himself that he got off.

:-/

Damian


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Dangerous driving carries a compulsory minimum of 12 months ban followed by a re-test (and up to 6 months in prison), your friend needs to get a good solicitor who can plea bargain it down to a lesser offence.

I've recently been to court myself for 123mph and was lucky to get away with a 21 day ban so if your friend needs the name of a good solicitor drop me a line.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

a relative of mine was caught in a speed trap avg of 127 in his boy racer car. He was banned for a year and made to restest.

sounds like it's different strokes for different folks here!......


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Note to self: SLOW THE HELL DOWN.

Losing my licence would be a disaster.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Note to self: Â SLOW THE HELL DOWN.
> 
> Losing my licence would be a disaster.


shouldn't that have read:

Note to entire forum: SLOW THE HELL DOWN

??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Losing your license isn't always so bad...

I lost mine a few months ago, but luckily it turned up under the driver's seat, along with about Â£9.43 in loose change....


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

HAvent read all the thread so if this has been covered appologies.

Essentially it depends what they do him for, if it is careless driving or speeding then it should be fairly short duration, but if they go for the more major dangerous driving then this is a criminal offence and so the punishment is more severe, mine for example was DD40 (dangerous driving with excesive speed) and mine was 12 month ban, retest and 12 months probabtion.

Criminal means it can have custodial sentence imposed, or comunity service or probation - perhaps if he is lucky he would just get a steep fine.

Like I say the ban I list was what I got for dangerous driving and so if they push for it he could easily get something like this.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

it varies from county to county apparently....

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> shouldn't that have read:
> 
> Note to entire forum: SLOW THE HELL DOWN
> 
> ??


Having been accused of being oversensitive in other parts of the forum I have taken an oath to be completely inconsiderate of others and totally untactful. This should hopefully allow me to fit in better with some of the other people here 
Cheers,
phoTToniq


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

BTW love the Monkey sig!!

We love all forms of monkeys here, not just the simian type

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

makes my 750 euro fine in France seem like peanuts!


----------

